# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  نوع avr  و پراگرامر

## hasan_esfahan

سلام بنده چند روزی که شروع به کار با avr کردم از دوستان تقاضا دارم avr  که برای شروع خوب باشد را معرفی کنند و این که پروگرامری که بین کامپیوتر و avr به عنوان رابط هست ایا نیاز به نرم افزار خاصی دارد تا ارتباط با کامپیوتر برقرار شود 

با تشکر از شما

----------


## hasan_esfahan

و در چند تاپیک قبلی دوستی گفته بود که برنامه نویسی ان با c  و یا اسمبلی است ایا امکان دارد بپرسم که چگونه این برنامه درون avr  قرار می گیرد با توجه به این که من حدود 70 الی 80 مقاله از سایت های مختلف گرفتم ولی هیچ کدوم توضیح کامل یا حتی اشنای نبود اگر شما سراغ دارید ممنون میشم کمک کنید
با تشکر مجدد از دوستان

----------


## kernel

سلام

AVR ها سری های مختلفی دارن و بهتره از سری Mega شروع کنی

برای اولین تجربه هم بهتره با Mega8 شروع به کار کنی

کد ها رو میتونی به زبان C با کامپایلر Code vision  -  زبان basic با کامپایلر bascom - و یا اسمبلی با AVR Studio بنویسی

کد ها بعد از ترجمه تبدیل به HEX میشن و شما اونو تو میکرو قرار میدین

برای این کار هم یه programer باید بخرین که معمولا با سریال و پارالل و این جدیدیاش هم با USB  به سیستم وصل میشه  و روی اون سوکت های مختلف برای قرار دادن میکروهای مختلف وجود داره که بعد از قرار دادن میکرو روی دستگاه میتونی کد Hex تولید شده رو روش قرار بدی

برای شروع هم بهتره با basic و با کتاب علی کاهه شروع کنی

بازم سوالی هست ؟

----------


## amir_saniyan

سلام
به نظر من شما اول یک کتاب فارسی در مورد avr بگیر تا آشنایی کلی بدست بیاری.
بعد هم به نظر من در این مورد به این سایت‌ها سر بزنی تخصصی تر از اینجاست. اینجا همه نرم‌افزاری هستند و کمتر می‌رن سراغ avr  :لبخند گشاده!: 
http://www.avr.ir
http://www.eca.ir
موفق باشی

----------


## hasan_esfahan

> سلام
> 
> AVR ها سری های مختلفی دارن و بهتره از سری Mega شروع کنی
> 
> برای اولین تجربه هم بهتره با Mega8 شروع به کار کنی
> 
> کد ها رو میتونی به زبان C با کامپایلر Code vision - زبان basic با کامپایلر bascom - و یا اسمبلی با AVR Studio بنویسی
> 
> کد ها بعد از ترجمه تبدیل به HEX میشن و شما اونو تو میکرو قرار میدین
> ...


خیلی خیلی ممنونم من بعد از تعطیلات وسایل را که گرفتم مزاحمتون میشم یک سوال دیگه زبان c کد تبدیل شده به hex را کجا قرار می دهد من کامپایلر Code vision را ندارم لطف می کنی برام بزاری البته خیلی خیلی شرمندهام

----------


## zhonos

میکروکنترلرهای avr انواع مختلفی دارن، اما متداولترین اونها نوع ATMEGA16 هست که به همراه برنامه Code Vision ازش استفاده میشه. بهتره از همین ابتدا زبان برنامه نویسی C را انتخاب کنی، چون از بقیه قوی‌تره و منابع و کتابهای کمکی بیشتری هم دربارش پیدا خواهی کرد. 
نوع پروگرامری که استفاده میشه STK200/300 هست که به وفور یافت میشه. با پورت LPT به کامپیوتر وصل میشه و از طریق امکانی که در خود برنامه‌ی Code vision هست میتونی تراشه رو پروگرام کنی.
موفق باش دوست عزیز

----------


## zhonos

معمولاً در جعبه‌ی پروگرامر، برنامه‌هایی که با این نوع پروگرامر سازگار هستند رو درون یک سی‌دی کپی کردن. احتمالاً داخلش برنامه‌ی CodeVision را پیدا می‌کنی. اگر کتاب AVR ‌را هم خریداری کنی، مجدداً برنامه‌ی ذیل به صورت سی‌دی پیوست شده.

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز.
به نظر من اگر با مگا 32 شروع کنی بهتر است.
این نوع تقریبا کامل است و تمامی مواردی را که احتمالا شما با آن سرو کار خواهید داشت را انجام می دهد.(قدرت انعطاف زیادی دارد.)
کتاب علی کاهه خیلی خوب است ولی بهتر است در ابتدا با سی ( کد ویژن ) استفاده کنید.
در کنار این کتاب یک سی دی وجود دارد که در آن تمام این نرم افزار ها وجود دارد.
سوال داشتی بپرس.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## zoofa

سلام
دوست عزيز
فعلاً شما نيازي به خريد programmer نداري
شما برنامه تون را مي توني به زبان c در CodeVisionAVR نوشته
(اين برنامه خودش آن را خطايابي مي كند و به فايل hex تبديل مي كند)
  و براي شبيه سازي آن از نرم افزار Proteus استفاده كنيد.
(بدون نياز به خريد ic  و programmer )و برنامه نويسي اون رو خوب ياد بگيريد و برنامه هاتون رو كه نوشتيد در Proteus شبيه سازي و تست كنيد.
بعد كه نياز به استفاده از آن در بيرون را داري مي تواني ic و programmer بخري
به اين آدرس هم سري بزن
http://www.atmel.blogfa.com/cat-1.aspx
من خودم مقالات زيادي درباره آنها دارم اگه نياز داشتي خبرم كن

----------


## hasan_esfahan

> فعلاً شما نيازي به خريد programmer نداري
> شما برنامه تون را مي توني به زبان c در CodeVisionAVR نوشته
> (اين برنامه خودش آن را خطايابي مي كند و به فايل hex تبديل مي كند)


خیلی ممنون اما من با c  زمان زیادی است که کار می کنم اما فکر کنم الان بهتر یکمی عملی باشه

برنامه Proteus  را شما دارید اگه دارید لطف می کنید البته اگه حجمش کمه یا این که در چه جعبه نرم افزاری گیر بیارم

----------


## zoofa

سلام دوست عزيز
آخرين نسخه proteus كه من دارم   7.4 sp3 مي باشد كه حجم آن 57.7 MB مي باشد 
حجم CodeVisionAVR هم 8.66 MB مي باشد

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز.




> آخرين نسخه proteus كه من دارم   7.4 sp3 مي باشد كه حجم آن 57.7 MB مي باشد


نرم افزار ذکر شده زیاد به کار نمی آید .مگر آنکه شما بخواهید یک مدار بسیار بزرگ مشتمل از چند آی سی را بسازید.اگر می ترسید که آی سی شما بسوزد باید بگویم که احتمال چنین رخدادی تقریبا صفر است.
شما با کد ویژن برنامه را بنویسید و سپس آن را کامپایل کنید.
نمی دانم چرا ایشان چنین چیزی را پیشنهاد کردند.
اگر دلیل آن را بیان کنید خوشحال می شوم.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## zoofa

> با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز.
> 
> شما با کد ویژن برنامه را بنویسید و سپس آن را کامپایل کنید.
> نمی دانم چرا ایشان چنین چیزی را پیشنهاد کردند.
> اگر دلیل آن را بیان کنید خوشحال می شوم.
> خدانگهدار.


با سلام خدمت شما 
دوست عزيز آقاي hasan_esfahan گفتند كه چند روزي هست كه شروع به كار با avr را كردند و بهترين گزينه براي ايشان و از جمله خودم نوشتن برنامه و تست برنامه است. شايد ايشان فعلاً قصد مسلط شدن در برنامه نويسي ميكرو را دارن و من براي همين گفتم كه از اين نرم افزار مي تونن استفاده كنند.



> نرم افزار ذکر شده زیاد به کار نمی آید .مگر آنکه شما بخواهید یک مدار بسیار بزرگ مشتمل از چند آی سی را بسازید.اگر می ترسید که آی سی شما بسوزد باید بگویم که احتمال چنین رخدادی تقریبا صفر است.


چه كسي گفته كه نرم افزار ذكر شده زياد به كار نمي آيد. به نظر من اگر كسي واقعاً حرفه اي هم باشد قبل از پروگرام كردن ic اگر آن را شبيه سازي و تست كند ضرر نكرده.
راستي آقاي SamaPic حرم مي ري التماس دعا 
يا علي

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز.




> چه كسي گفته كه نرم افزار ذكر شده زياد به كار نمي آيد. به نظر من اگر كسي واقعاً حرفه اي هم باشد قبل از پروگرام كردن ic اگر آن را شبيه سازي و تست كند ضرر نكرده.


من نگفتم این نرم افزار به کار نمی آید.
من گفتم مورد استفاده ی آن این جا نیست.کسی که تازه شروع به کار کرده نیازی به چنین برنامه ای ندارد.این برنامه همان طور که گفتم برای مدار های سنگین است.یا کمی سنگین.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## hasan_esfahan

با تشکر از شما

اقا گیج شدیم



> من گفتم مورد استفاده ی آن این جا نیست.کسی که تازه شروع به کار کرده نیازی به چنین برنامه ای ندارد.این برنامه همان طور که گفتم برای مدار های سنگین است.یا کمی سنگین





> دوست عزيز آقاي hasan_esfahan گفتند كه چند روزي هست كه شروع به كار با avr را كردند و بهترين گزينه براي ايشان و از جمله خودم نوشتن برنامه و تست برنامه است. شايد ايشان فعلاً قصد مسلط شدن در برنامه نويسي ميكرو را دارن و من براي همين گفتم كه از اين نرم افزار مي تونن استفاده كنند.

----------


## zoofa

سلام دوست عزيز
من خودم چند وقتيه كه با atmega16 كار مي كنم.
من خودم هنوز اين ic  و programmer آن را از نزديك نديده ام اما برنامه هاي زيادي را براي آن نوشتم و در نرم افزار شبيه سازي كردم و نتيجه‌ي كدي كه نوشته بودم را ديدم. حالا به نظر من اگر مي خواهي براي آن فعلاً برنامه نويسي كني و برنامه نويسي آن را ياد بگيريد و نيازي به Ic آن در خارج را نداريد از نرم افزار استفاده كنيد.
هر جور كه مي دانيد
با تشكر از شما و آقاي  samapic عزيز :لبخند:

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز.
گفته ی شما تا حدودی درست است و من قبول دارم.
ولی بهترین شیوه ی یادگیری شیوه ی عملی است.از قدیم گفته اند که تا خیاط 10 پیراهن خراب نکرد , خیاط نمی شود, شما نیز تا 10 تا آی سی نسوزاندید , در کار خود وارد نمیشوید.
از عمل تا حرف خیلی فاصله است و من پیشنهاد می کنم تا شما بیشتر روی کار عملی مانورد دهید.
من خودم خیلی از یادگیری ام نمی گذرد ولی به این نتیجه رسیدم که وقتی یک مدار را بصورت عملی بستم دیگر آن را از یاد نمی بریم.
به عنوان مثال من خودم در ابتدا اشتباهات زیادی داشتم (در مورد بستن مدار) ولی به مرور آن اشتباهات از بین رفت.
من خودم در ابتدای کار با lcd و ... با مشکل روبرو بودم ولی پس از چندی متوجه اشتباهاتم شدم .هم اکنون که کسی از من سوال می پرسد من دقیقا سوالش ذهنم تصویر می شود.
در علم الکترونیک (با وجود این که نه جز رشته ام است و نه این که احتمال استفاده از آن در آینده را می دهم ) به این نتیجه رسیدم که این علم یک علم عملی است و  داشتن دانسته ها تنها رمز موفقیت در این رشته نیست.
انتخاب با شما.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## Hamed Hosseini

من آي سي هاي Mega16 و Mega32 رو پيشنهاد مي كنم. 
پروگرامر هم اگه با pc برنامه مي نويسيد از STK 200/300 استفاده كنيد.

----------


## L4CH!N!

پروگرامر یک قطعه بسیار مهم و اساسی در کار شما است و نمیتوان بدون تحقیق بسراغ تهیه آن رفت به نظر من باید فاکتور های زیر را در نظر بگیرید :


نوع پورت مورد استفاده در پروگرامر جهت ارتباط با کامپیوتر
زیف سوکت
تامین کلاک
نرم افرار پروگرامر
روش برنامه ریزی توسط پروگرامر
سرعت پروگرامر
امکانات جانبی
قاب و بدنه
قیمت

برای ارزیابی موارد فوق بهتر است قبل از خرید مقاله زیر را مطالعه کنید :
http://www.elewiz.com/tutorial/progr...is-better.html

----------

